# Need an opinion on Adorable Accents Maltese



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Everyone,


I'm looking to purchase a female maltese puppy (so my male cat won't feel threatened) in the NJ area and I really like the woman I've been talking to at http://www.adorableaccentsdogbows.com, Kelly Fastige. She's been quick to respond to my emails and she's very knowledgeable about the breed.

The only thing I'm hesitant about is that I can't find any reviews about her online. I don't want to buy from a puppy mill or a broker or anything. 

Have any of you had experience with her/Adorable Accents Maltese?

Please let me know!

Thank you!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

May I ask how you found the breeder?


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 7 2009, 09:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758927


> May I ask how you found the breeder?[/B]


I've been non-stop Googling "Maltese Breeders in NJ" these past few weeks. I don't remember exactly how I found her. Sorry, I know that was not helpful at all.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Apr 7 2009, 09:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758932


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 7 2009, 09:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758927





> May I ask how you found the breeder?[/B]


I've been non-stop Googling "Maltese Breeders in NJ" these past few weeks. I don't remember exactly how I found her. Sorry, I know that was not helpful at all. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I wouldn't limit myself to just New Jersey. There are other possibilities such as paying someone to pick the puppy up. There is a member here whose husband does transport for $350.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 7 2009, 09:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758933


> QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Apr 7 2009, 09:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758932





> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 7 2009, 09:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758927





> May I ask how you found the breeder?[/B]


I've been non-stop Googling "Maltese Breeders in NJ" these past few weeks. I don't remember exactly how I found her. Sorry, I know that was not helpful at all. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I wouldn't limit myself to just New Jersey. There are other possibilities such as paying someone to pick the puppy up. There is a member here whose husband does transport for $350.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well yes, that's true, but I just wanted to see if anyone here had any experience with her. I don't think she's illegitimate, but it would help if someone had gotten a maltese from her before and had some info. Thank you though!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Maybe no one having one of her pups is a good thing. She sells pups via Paypal. Not a good sign.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 7 2009, 09:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758951


> Maybe no one having one of her pups is a good thing. She sells pups via Paypal. Not a good sign.[/B]


Well it says she _can_ take credit card payments. But that is a good point. How do transactions with breeders usually work? Cash only? Check? Sorry, I'm new to this and I'm trying to learn as much as I can about this process.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Apr 7 2009, 08:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758953


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 7 2009, 09:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758951





> Maybe no one having one of her pups is a good thing. She sells pups via Paypal. Not a good sign.[/B]


Well it says she _can_ take credit card payments. But that is a good point. How do transactions with breeders usually work? Cash only? Check? Sorry, I'm new to this and I'm trying to learn as much as I can about this process.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Reputable breeders usually want voice contact and knowledge of where their pups are going, type of home 
environment, etc. Most take checks or cash. Credit cards are for merchandise and services. To get a healthy
pup it really pays to do a lot of research and that can take a year or more. Buying a purebred maltese that
has a healthy pedigree (something else you should be able to see) with lots of champions in it to hopefully
insure your new pup will be close to the standard as it can get and is the progeny of healthy genetics.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm not sure why PayPal is considered bad. Even top breeders take PayPal. It is just a method of payment. It is bad if there is no pre-screening and there is a "Buy Now" button. But if a deal is made and the buyer needs to pay, there is nothing more convenient than PayPal. 

BTW, I am not referring in any way to the breeder being asked about as I don't know her. This is just a commentary on PayPal in general!


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

I noticed she has a male from Tina. She's a member here. You could ask her what her opinion is of this breeder.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice everyone. I really appreciate it.

I'm not sure why paypal is bad either. If a scammer just takes your cash and splits, you have no way of getting it back, at least you can get it back via paypal/credit card. Although I do understand Cosy's point that sellers want contact. That is a given, I wouldn't want to just buy a puppy based on a cute picture or anything.

I do want to clarify that there is no "Pay Now" option on her website. She just gives you the option once you have talked with her and have everything settled. 

And of course, I will ask for a pedigree. That is definitely already part of my checklist.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (Critterkrazy @ Apr 7 2009, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758964


> I noticed she has a male from Tina. She's a member here. You could ask her what her opinion is of this breeder.[/B]


How do I get in contact with her?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I noticed her females are mostly 4.5 lbs. That's a bit small for breeding. I also noticed the girls'
pedigrees don't have any champions before the fourth generation. Some of the males have one
or two in the third.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Apr 7 2009, 10:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758966


> QUOTE (Critterkrazy @ Apr 7 2009, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758964





> I noticed she has a male from Tina. She's a member here. You could ask her what her opinion is of this breeder.[/B]


How do I get in contact with her?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Do a member search for Tina and send her a personal message.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 7 2009, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758974


> I noticed her females are mostly 4.5 lbs. That's a bit small for breeding. I also noticed the girls'
> pedigrees don't have any champions before the fourth generation. Some of the males have one
> or two in the third.[/B]


What is the average size for breeding?

Should champions in the third & fourth generation be that important? I mean, I understand champions in the 1st or 2nd generation is more preferable because it means the dog will likely be closer to the standard, but I think I'm okay with the pedigree. I'm not intending to show the dog or anything, I just want a pet.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 7 2009, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758974


> I noticed her females are mostly 4.5 lbs. That's a bit small for breeding. I also noticed the girls'
> pedigrees don't have any champions before the fourth generation. Some of the males have one
> or two in the third.[/B]


I also didn't recognize any names in the pedigrees with the exception of maybe one or two dogs. 

There are a lot of great breeders in NJ and within driving distance, and I would be happy to tell you who they are if you would like


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 7 2009, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758983


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 7 2009, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758974





> I noticed her females are mostly 4.5 lbs. That's a bit small for breeding. I also noticed the girls'
> pedigrees don't have any champions before the fourth generation. Some of the males have one
> or two in the third.[/B]


I also didn't recognize any names in the pedigrees with the exception of maybe one or two dogs. 

There are a lot of great breeders in NJ and within driving distance, and I would be happy to tell you who they are if you would like 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes please!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Personally, I'm a huge fan of paypal. :thumbsup: 

Do you mind if I ask how much is being asked for these pups? For females, 5.5 lbs is a good minimum weight for breeding, any thing less and you can run into problems (although you can run into problems with any size!) Not saying that it's 'wrong' to breed girls that are less than that, it just is a bit more risky. 

Here is Tina's website
http://itsmagicmaltese.com/

Maybe she has a puppy available for you? She actively shows her dogs, which is always nice.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Besides Tina,

Here is a list of reputable breeders: http://www.americanmaltese.org/2009_AMA_Breeders_List.pdf
Look up your state, maybe states near NJ, and contact them 

Josymir Maltese

Chrisman Maltese

And if you don't find one you like, then you should consider having a puppy shipped to you via airplane from a good breeder. Many of us do that and no regrets! But you seriously can't go wrong with those breeders above


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 7 2009, 10:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758989


> Besides Tina,
> 
> Here is a list of reputable breeders: http://www.americanmaltese.org/2009_AMA_Breeders_List.pdf
> Look up your state, maybe states near NJ, and contact them
> ...



Thank you! I've checked out all of those breeders so far, but I'm not sure...
I am a little concerned about having a puppy shipped to me. This will be my first puppy and I'd really like to see it in person first.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Apr 7 2009, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758994


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 7 2009, 10:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758989





> Besides Tina,
> 
> Here is a list of reputable breeders: http://www.americanmaltese.org/2009_AMA_Breeders_List.pdf
> Look up your state, maybe states near NJ, and contact them
> ...



Thank you!* I've checked out all of those breeders so far, but I'm not sure...*
I am a little concerned about having a puppy shipped to me. This will be my first puppy and I'd really like to see it in person first.
[/B][/QUOTE]

You've checked them all out? Did they not have puppies available now? Good breeders should never _always_ have puppies available?


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 7 2009, 10:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758998


> QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Apr 7 2009, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758994





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 7 2009, 10:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758989





> Besides Tina,
> 
> Here is a list of reputable breeders: http://www.americanmaltese.org/2009_AMA_Breeders_List.pdf
> Look up your state, maybe states near NJ, and contact them
> ...



Thank you!* I've checked out all of those breeders so far, but I'm not sure...*
I am a little concerned about having a puppy shipped to me. This will be my first puppy and I'd really like to see it in person first.
[/B][/QUOTE]

You've checked them all out? Did they not have puppies available now? Good breeders should never _always_ have puppies available?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Some of them don't have puppies available now which is fine, I can always check back later. I'm aware that they can't always have puppies available. Some like Chisman's are exceptionally pricey I think. $3500 is a lot for a male puppy. I was thinking $1000-2400 range, but definitely not 3500.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Briana, your Gigi is quite adorable though. who did you get her from?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Apr 7 2009, 11:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759005


> Briana, your Gigi is quite adorable though. who did you get her from?[/B]


Trust me, only Chrisman has males for $3500  LOL Many reputable breeders sell their females pups for 2000-2500. Males are $1000-$1500.

I got my Gigi from Silkess Maltese in NC. I drove over five hours to pick her up. Not that I didn't want to ship the pup, but I really wanted to meet her breeder in person(and I didn't want to pay the extra shipping fees LOL) She is a great breeder and I would trust her with my life! LOL 

But my first malt pup was shipped to me and I had no problems at all. I really didn't know the breeder and didn't care then, which was my mistake. I just google malt breeders and found a cute puppy and bought it. I don't think shipping a puppy is bad if the breeder has a good reputation.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Apr 7 2009, 11:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759005


> Briana, your Gigi is quite adorable though. who did you get her from?[/B]



Gigi's breeder has puppies available, too! We have all been drooling over these little boys ever since Briana posted their pictures. :wub: :wub: 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=44641&hl=

Silkness Maltese is definitely in your price range, too.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 7 2009, 11:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759012


> QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Apr 7 2009, 11:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759005





> Briana, your Gigi is quite adorable though. who did you get her from?[/B]



Gigi's breeder has puppies available, too! We have all been drooling over these little boys ever since Briana posted their pictures. :wub: :wub: 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=44641&hl=

Silkness Maltese is definitely in your price range, too.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks! They're adorable!!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 7 2009, 08:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758951


> Maybe no one having one of her pups is a good thing. She sells pups via Paypal. Not a good sign.[/B]



I am going to burn myself here, but I use paypal all the time with selling puppies. It's safer for me and the puppy buyer. I've even had them sit down at my computer and make the transaction before. It is a safer way to handle money. No matter what you are selling or buying. 

Tina


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 7 2009, 08:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758958


> QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Apr 7 2009, 08:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758953





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 7 2009, 09:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758951





> Maybe no one having one of her pups is a good thing. She sells pups via Paypal. Not a good sign.[/B]


Well it says she _can_ take credit card payments. But that is a good point. How do transactions with breeders usually work? Cash only? Check? Sorry, I'm new to this and I'm trying to learn as much as I can about this process.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Reputable breeders usually want voice contact and knowledge of where their pups are going, type of home 
environment, etc. Most take checks or cash. Credit cards are for merchandise and services. To get a healthy
pup it really pays to do a lot of research and that can take a year or more. Buying a purebred maltese that
has a healthy pedigree (something else you should be able to see) with lots of champions in it to hopefully
insure your new pup will be close to the standard as it can get and is the progeny of healthy genetics.
[/B][/QUOTE]

No one I know takes Checks from puppy buyers. I've been burned before and I will not accept a check from anyone or the western union either.
Credit cards is a bit far, but she also sells bows and other things, so she might have the capacity to do the credit cards. It costs her when she does allow credit card sales.
Tina


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Rhapsody Maltese has babies in your price range.

http://rhapsodymaltese.com/puppies.html

Avante Maltese has a female available. I'm not sure how much the breeder is asking for her, though.

http://avantemaltese.com/index_files/Page450.htm

Ta-Jon has a darling boy available. He's definitely reasonably priced!!

http://tajonmaltese.com/puppies/puppies.html

I hope you at least consider shipping.  These breeders have excellent reputations in the Maltese world. Good luck!


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Apr 7 2009, 09:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758994


> Thank you! I've checked out all of those breeders so far, but I'm not sure...
> I am a little concerned about having a puppy shipped to me. This will be my first puppy and I'd really like to see it in person first.[/B]


I can't say I blame you! I know people ship puppies all the time, but it makes me really nervous. I wouldn't do it, JMO.


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 7 2009, 08:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758959


> I'm not sure why PayPal is considered bad. Even top breeders take PayPal. It is just a method of payment. It is bad if there is no pre-screening and there is a "Buy Now" button. But if a deal is made and the buyer needs to pay, there is nothing more convenient than PayPal.
> 
> BTW, I am not referring in any way to the breeder being asked about as I don't know her. This is just a commentary on PayPal in general![/B]



I agree.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

i have to admit, i would have been comfortable w/ paypal as a buyer because the buyer is protected as well

i paid my breeder (ta-jon) w/ a certified check and that worked out well with us

the silkess babies are adorable :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

If it makes you feel more comfortable, you can hire someone to get the puppy from the breeder, hold him/her on the plane, and hand dilivery the puppy straight to you


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you to everyone here! You're all so helpful!! :biggrin: 
I'm glad I found this forum.
I will definitely take everything you have said into consideration and I'll let you know what happens soon!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I had Jodi shipped, with reservations, probably because I worry so much in general, I am so softhearted too, and worried about whether he was scared or not and if I was him, would I want to be transported that way, not knowing where I am, taken away from everything he knew, the noises etc? but it turned out OK. Luckily no delays with the flight.

But I know now after knowing him for 2 years, that I would never ship him anywhere, I didn't even like leaving him at the groomers for a day the first time. For me, I would never ship a dog anywhere again. I would be too concerned about losing him, flight delays and whether or not he was afraid. Obviously many are shipped with no problems, but next time I would rather visit the breeder and do things in person.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Did you contact Josymir? I know someone who recently got a pup from her so she might have puppies still..you should give her a call, shes a very nice lady and PA is close to NJ, you can drive there and see the pups. I believe her dogs are in your price range as well. 
Chrisman puppies are typically 3500 but sometimes he has retirees so maybe you can call and inquire. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

I understand you wanting to see how your puppy is living and also mom and dad before you adopt. I want to also when I adopt my next furbaby. I am sure you will find the breeder for you. With me not only do I want to make a connection with my future furbaby but I also want to make a connection with the breeder,to me that tells me they will support me along the way with advice etc. Good luck!


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Does anyone have more current information on this breeder, Adorable Accents?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

JRM993 said:


> Does anyone have more current information on this breeder, Adorable Accents?


Do you mind if I ask why you are looking at this breeder? Are you still having trouble finding a puppy?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

JRM993 said:


> Does anyone have more current information on this breeder, Adorable Accents?


Jackie, I looked at the web-site. The dogs in her breeding program do not have titles. I avoid any web-site that has puppy pictures on the first page. I think a good breeder should be first and foremost promoting her show dogs. The whole point of showing is to have dogs that have proved that they are an excellent representation of the breed. I would not get puppy from her.


----------

